# OBS - Webcam Video und Ton asynchron



## Fillmore (5. Februar 2017)

Hallo Forum,

ich musste in letzter Zeit leider feststellen, das meine Facecam beim Streaming mit OBS asynkron (gibt es das Wort eigentlich? *g*) ist.
Das Mikrofon der Webcam nutze ich nicht! Habe extra ein Mikrofon für die Sprachaufnahme.

Man hört mich sprechen, aber die Lippenbewegung kommt etwas zeitversetzt.
Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit in Millisekunden da was einzustellen, aber ich habe überhaupt keinen Anhaltspunkt welcher Wert genau passt.
Wieso ging das früher und jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr?

Einer ne Idee oder das selbe Problem?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## Fillmore (10. Februar 2017)

Habe das Problem  "quasi" selbst zur Hälfte lösen können.
Wenn ich mit 720p streame, tritt diese Verzögerung auf. Egal ob 30fps oder 60fps.

Wenn ich in 1080p streame, gibt es keine Verzögerung.

Hat da einer eine Idee?


----------



## chrisreicht (26. Oktober 2017)

Super Tipps die man hier erhält..... Was eine Drecksseite. Traurig das sowas hoch bei Google geranked ist. Hab noch nicht einmal was hilfreiches hier gelesen. Ist wie wenn man beim Internetanbieter anruft wegen Probleme oder der sagt ,,Haben sie schonmal ihren Router neu gestartet?.


----------



## Gimmick (27. Oktober 2017)

OBS schonmal neu gestartet?


----------

